# Mil Felicitaciones para Dudu678! :)



## Crescent

Aunque él ya no ha cumplido 1000 - es sólo un post de cumplirlo  - me gustaría mucho felicitar a nuestro querido amigo y forero - Dudu!!! 

Muchas, muchas, muchísimas gracias por todo lo que haces en los foros. Eso es decir - no sólo la ayuda que ofreces a la gente que aprende español, (como yo! ) con tus conocimientos tan profundos como..como...el..Océano Pacífico! (o es que el Océano Pacífico es el más grande del mundo, y no el más profundo?  Pues..no importa!  Sólo espero que puedas ver lo que quería decir )
Entonces, como decía (antes de haber interrumpido a mí misma) - muchísimas gracias no sólo por la ayuda que nos das en los foros, sino por tu apoyo moral, tu amabilidad, bondad, ..simpáticacidad D cómo les gusta a ustedes mi nueva palabra??) y sobre todo - paciencia que tienes con la gente que cometa tantos errores en su español! (*mira el suelo..*)

Muchísimas gracias por todo, Dudu!  

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!**FELITCITACIONES,AMIGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

~Cresci


----------



## heidita

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡No puedo con esta chica.............siempre se me adelanta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

 Chico simpático dónde los haya y con un gran sentido del humor y algún que otro secretito me da............  , ¿verdad, Cresci? 

Bueno, y para que celebremos tu fiesta en condiciones, allá va esto, total, una cervecita de ná.... 

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Dudu678

ПривЕт, Екатерина! Как поживаешь?

¡Qué honor! Nada menos que doña Crecent felicitando a tan humilde ser humano como en este caso soy yo. Pero no exageres, ojalá mis conocimientos fueran tan profundos como el Océano Pacífico 

Нам не нужен переводчик!!  Bueno... en realidad sí, porque lo copié.  Ah, no, que eso no se dice.... 

Und Heidita, danke für den Glückwunsch und auch für das Bier!! Es schmeckt!


----------



## sabrinita85

*
Complimenti! Davvero!
Sei molto utile nei forum di spagnolo e, a quanto pare, non solo in quelli! 

Ciaooo*


----------



## Bienvenidos

¡ENHORABUENA!


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Campeón, siempre es un placer coincidir contigo. La pena es no haberte podido felicitar el primero ¡Mecachis! (je, je ). Levanto mi birra en tu honor.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## krolaina

Pero que "simpaticidad" tienes, Cresci! No me extraña que nos enamores a todos... 
Uy, que el hilo es de Dudu.
*MUY FELIZ POSTIVERSARY*​
Siempre tienes las respuestas acertadas! Tengo que atreverme a preguntarte más... 
Gracias por dejar que te compartamos!
Un besote!​


----------



## Cecilio

Enhorabuena, Dudu!

Y que cumplas muchos más.


----------



## Rayines

¡Ah, Dudu!...no lo dudes y sigue participando  , *¡felicitaciones por los primeros 1000!*


----------



## irene.acler

Enhorabuena, Dudu! Te adradezco muchísimo por tua ayuda constante..en el forum Italiano-Español eres imprescindible ahora!


----------



## Dudu678

sabrinita85 said:


> *
> Complimenti! Davvero!
> *


     Che sorpresa! Non speravo i tuoi complimenti  Grazie mille! Mi sono iscritto più che un anno fa però ci ho messo tutto questo tempo a conseguire i mille posts perché ho abbandonato il forum alcuni mesi fa e voi siete stato molto attivi... ma adesso sono ritornato!! MUAHAHAH!! Seriamente, grazie un'altra volta per i tuoi complimenti. Ho mancato l'opportunità di complimentarmi con te in passato ma prometto che tenterò di fare più attenzione la prossima volta. 

     Perdonami per il mio italiano, come sempre.



Bienvenidos said:


> ¡ENHORABUENA!


    Los grandes tamaños de letra son siempre... *bienvenidos*.  ¡Muchas gracias! Y me disculpo por la escasez de humor, hoy no estoy sembrado.



Antpax said:


> Muchas Felicidades Campeón, siempre es un placer coincidir contigo. La pena es no haberte podido felicitar el primero ¡Mecachis! (je, je ). Levanto mi birra en tu honor.


   ¡¿Qué es eso de _mecachis_?! ¡Se dice _pardiez_! La verdad es que hemos coincidido más en el Mundo Real (TM) que en los foros... y eso que lo primero no fueron más que unas horas. 

   Todavía no levanto nada, no me habéis dejado empezar la que me dio Heidi. 



krolaina said:


> Pero que "simpaticidad" tienes, Cresci! No me extraña que nos enamores a todos...
> Uy, que el hilo es de Dudu.
> *MUY FELIZ POSTIVERSARY*​
> Siempre tienes las respuestas acertadas! Tengo que atreverme a preguntarte más...
> Gracias por dejar que te compartamos!​


 
  Las cosas poco a poco. Veamos... ¿quién ha dicho que nos enamore a todos?  ¡Y menos robarme el protagonismo! Jajaj Ahora en serio. Gracias por ser amable pero si siempre tuviera las respuestas acertadas no tendría nada que hacer. Además, aquí nuestra amiga la alemana a veces me echa "broncas" por mis pequeños () errores. Y sí, ya te dije que si quieres saber tienes que preguntar .



Cecilio said:


> Enhorabuena, Dudu!
> 
> Y que cumplas muchos más.


 Posts sí, años... uff. Claro que la alternativa a cumplir años pinta todavía más fea . Pues muchas gracias entonces. 



Rayines said:


> ¡Ah, Dudu!...no lo dudes y sigue participando  , *¡felicitaciones por los primeros 1000!*


Reconócelo. Desde que me oíste pronunciar _aún_ tu vida ha cambiado . Siento tener que darte una triste noticia, pero no eres la primera (ni la última, imagino) que ha hecho un chiste con las _dudas de Dudu_. El intento se agradece, así como las felicitaciones. Con esos miles que llevas ya... va a haber que reconocer también cierta adicción a estos foros .


----------



## Dudu678

irene.acler said:


> Enhorabuena, Dudu! Te adradezco muchísimo por tua ayuda constante..en el forum Italiano-Español eres imprescindible ahora!


Jejej  ¡¡Muchas gracias!! Lástima que mis colaboraciones suelan consistir en sacar punta a los errores de los demás . Aprovecho para darte, una vez más, ni enhorabuena por tu español. Seguro que eso ya lo has oído () muchas veces, pero nunca está de más.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Dudu!!

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!**FELITCITACIONES...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Aprovecho la oportunidad de la fiesta, para decirte que me encanta tu nombre, me recuerda a un extraterrestre que conocí leyendo en un libro, ese era su nombre.
Un Abrazo
Rosa


----------



## Rayines

Dudu678 said:


> Reconócelo. Desde que me oíste pronunciar _aún_ tu vida ha cambiado . Siento tener que darte una triste noticia, pero no eres la primera (ni la última, imagino) que ha hecho un chiste con las _dudas de Dudu_. El intento se agradece, así como las felicitaciones. Con esos miles que llevas ya... va a haber que reconocer también cierta adicción a estos foros .


Dudu: pero una cosa son tus mujeres fuera del foro, y otra las de acá. No veo lo de dudas por ninguna parte .
 ¡Claro, aquí todas han sido más originales que yo!


----------



## Dudu678

ROSANGELUS said:


> Aprovecho la oportunidad de la fiesta, para decirte que me encanta tu nombre, me recuerda a un extraterrestre que conocí leyendo en un libro, ese era su nombre.
> Un Abrazo
> Rosa


Dudú, el extraterreste.... curioso  ¡Gracias!


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Ese es mi Dudu!
¡Enhorabuena!

¿Dónde dijiste que podríamos quedar para unas cervecitas?


----------



## Dudu678

lazarus1907 said:


> ¿Dónde dijiste que podríamos quedar para unas cervecitas?


Jejeje... ¡Donde quieras! Eso sí, aquí somos mayoría


----------



## femmejolie

Complimenti, DUDU!/Congratulations/herzlichen glückwunsch / Mes félicitations/felicitats/parabéns

!Eres muy bueno, tío!
La verdad es que me he equivocado contigo ( errare umanum est )
Eres una eminencia en los fórum/foros español y grammar.

Me llena de orgullo y satisfacción ser la primera en haber recibido tus felicitaciones, ya que, al menos que yo sepa, no lo haces nunca.
Joer, macho, tienes el reconocimiento y el respeto de los mod, a ti nunca te borran un post ni jartos de vino.
(el de las vacas españolas y el de los colores de la cita del DPD, clarísimamente off-topic y chatty).
El del avatar es el amigo Arnold? Uhmmm….no sé, y si es así ¿de qué peli se trata?
Ahora que la cosa va de cine, te diré que "I'm watching you" 

Si no te esperabas el post de Sabri (que felicita a todo el mundo), no te digo nada del mío. ¿A que no te lo esperabas ?


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Felicidades, Dudu, por mil (y pico ya) posts de sensatez y buen humor.


----------

